# American Idol ... Anyone going to watch?



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

American Idol is going to start tonight, is anyone here going to watch?  I'm curious as to the format and how the new Judges are going to approach this season.

Let the party begin!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not sold on this new bloc of judges but I'm going to watch ....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to love to watch this, but have not for the last few seasons.  Seems like the winners don't go anywhere.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Tonight? I thought it was next week . So glad you said something. Of course I'm tuning in! I'm interested to see how the new judges do. Could be _verrrryyy_ interesting - or not. I've been watching Paula's new show Live to Dance. Meh. I like So You Think You Can Dance better.

Carrie Underwood and Kelly Clarkson have been huge commercial successes, as well as a few non-winners like Chris Daughtry and Jennifer Hudson. I actually get a kick out of the cattle calls and the people who _think_ they can sing, but can't really carry a tune.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have watched since Season 2. Only one time was I happy with the winner, so I usually always get disappointed. I don't bother with the first few episodes anymore, I don't care about the "worse" contestant type shows.

But without Simon? I just don't know. I absolutely cannot stand J Lo. Fiery dislike here. 
I might record some episodes to get a feel. 

Nothing will ever recreate the magic that was Season 2 for me, and the disappointment at the results.
The year Adam didn't win was almost as bad. 

That season 2 created forums, fan wars the likes we haven't seen to that extent since  

Unfortunately it also created the manipulation of the producers by messing with contestants in various ways. They'll get who they want, I have finally accepted that. Hence me only having one winner I wanted to win  

Its still fun to speculate sitting on the grassy knoll  

I am just thinking that once again it will be more about the judges than the contestants. It will be all about JLo and Tyler.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I will tune in and see how it goes. I'm not sold on these judges but you never know.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I have watched since Season 2. Only one time was I happy with the winner, so I usually always get disappointed. I don't bother with the first few episodes anymore, I don't care about the "worse" contestant type shows.


These first episodes are not my favorites either. I really like Hollywood week though. Take the kids, put them on the treadmill, crank up the speed and see who shines and see who falls off. These initial episodes are just too drawn out for me taste.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm not sold on this new bloc of judges but I'm going to watch ....


What Geoffrey said.

I'm willing to give it a try tonight, but without Simon, I dunno.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I will be watching


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll give it a try, but I don't feel much enthusiasm at this point.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I like auditions for some odd reason. I tivo it, so I may not see it tonight but will watch it soon.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll watch, but I'm not sure how long I'll last.  I don't like J-Lo, although she seemed a bit more "okay" on Ellen yesterday.  Just not sure about the judging panel now.  I know I'll miss Simon's brutal honesty.  

I've watched every season, but I seriously had to go back & check to see who was in Season 2!  LOL  Probably because I wasn't one of those polarized fans - I was okay with whichever of the final two won.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Woo Hoo!  I am watching.  Randy Jackson is skinny, when did that happen?  The new judges seem to be going pretty easy on the first few.  I haven't been impressed by anyone yet, but they have sent them on to Hollywood.


----------



## KatieKlein (Dec 19, 2010)

Haven't decided. I'm not a fan of the new judge panel. Also, not a fan of the initial auditions. I don't usually get hooked until the top ten is picked.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well it is in the middle of the show and so far I'm not impressed.  J-Lo has been whining quite a bit about having to say no (didn't she watch the show before or read her contract)?  Steven keeps pounding on the desk and belting out a scream now and then (what's up with that?) and Randy just seems to be going with the flow.  The contestants are just mid stream so far.

I have been a fan since the 1st season and I agree with the comments about season 2.  Kelly Clarkson, Carrie Underwood and Jordan Sparks are about the only ones that America got right in my opinion.  Chris Daughtry is the only contestant that my DDH and I ever voted for and it turns out we were right (lol).  I didn't see Dream Girls so can't really say anything about Jennifer Hudson's performance but I really don't like to hear her sing on the WW commercials (way over the top for me) and I didn't miss her when she left American Idol.  Well I better get back to watching the show (the commercial is over).


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Totally caught the premiere tonight by chance, didnt know it was going to be on!!  

I was surprised that I liked the new judges.  I found it fun to watch again, sorta like the first couple seasons.  Last season was a drudge to get through.  I like Tyler and J-low.  Was fun and I smiled and laughed through the show.  We will see if I still think the same next week.  LOL


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

We watched and I am not completely sold on them yet.  JLo is the new Paula and Tyler isn't much better.  They were much too soft in my opinion.  Seems like they are going to have a 1000 people in Hollywood if they don't tighten up.  

So for me the jury is still out.  Must keep watching to decide if I will watch the full season.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> American Idol is going to start tonight, is anyone here going to watch? I'm curious as to the format and how the new Judges are going to approach this season.
> 
> Let the party begin!!


I tuned in for curiosity's sake because I liked the show when Simon was on it.

But my expectations were lived down to... the judges are too huggy-feely and image-conscious. No one tells the bad ones the harsh truth. The entertainment value has gone.

Now it's "just another talent show." Star Seach 2011. Who cares?

So I'll wait on the US version of X-Factor, Simon's new show.

I hear rumors he has approached Paula about being an X-Factor judge, as well as feeling out having Randy and Ryan join him on X-Factor when their AI contracts expire...

...getting the original band back together and calling it X-Factor instead of AI?

Sign me up for that... of course, personally, I think Simon could do better than Paula or Randy...

Give Cowell access to Seacrest as host, that's all I really want to see. Then you could have Simon insert any two other judges he wants...

My suggestions? Don't go for washed up pop stars... like AI did... go for other behind-the-scenes execs with credibility equal to Simon's.

Here's a lineup that could work well:

Seacrest - Host
Cowell - Lead judge

Other Judge 1: Either Phil Ramone or T-Bone Burnett

Other Judge 2: Either Imogen Heap, Leann Rimes or Martina McBride... or maybe Tori Amos


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

While I do miss Simon's bluntness (although sometimes he was downright cruel in the way he delivered his opinion), I'm okay with the panel so far.  Like all new things it'll take some getting used to, but to me J-Lo was very likable and it was interesting to see her squirm and wrestle with being positive vs. saying 'no'.  Tyler had his sarcastic moments and had a way of saying 'no' quickly with a smile.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

We didn't know it was going to be on so we watched it.  Hm.  I can't stand J-Lo and I wanted to smack some sense into the crying little girls who burst into tears upon LOOKING at her.  Y'all know the woman had twins right?  And she of the perfect booty, while she was pregnant, had a back that JIGGLED with fat.  I wish she'd kept that fat, it was like a sign from the Lord that even she will degrade someday.

Ok.  I'll rein in the hate, maybe a little.  Steven Tyler has never been something to drool over, he's somewhat freakish and that kind of works for him, but I have no need to watch him.  Randy's a diabetic, that's why he's trying to stay fit by the way.  He was on the cover of ... some diabetes magazine... that my boss passed around at work for our "educational reading during downtime."  

I am also fairly sick of people's biographies.  Dammit people just sing, or do whatever idiot thing it is y'all do, and leave the spin out of it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I am happy that they seemed to have fewer people howling at the moon and more singers who were just slightly bad.  I wish, though, they would show singers who are good but not good enough more often.  From watching these first episodes each year, one would think everyone on Earth is either a wonderful vocalist or a banshee ....


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I am happy that they seemed to have fewer people howling at the moon and more singers who were just slightly bad. I wish, though, they would show singers who are good but not good enough more often. From watching these first episodes each year, one would think everyone on Earth is either a wonderful vocalist or a banshee ....


I totally agree! I am still not sold on the new judges, J-Lo needs to get stronger as a judge and Steven needs to remember he is a judge and not there to input his vocals with the contestants. Randy should be taking a stronger role as the "experienced" judge. They did put through a lot of so-so singers but I have heard that Hollywood week was no picnic for the contestants and that there were a lot of what the judges called "strong" singers sent home that didn't step up that week.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I liked it a lot more than I thought I would. I think J-Lo will relax and speak more honestly. Steven Tyler is hysterical! I'm definitely gonna stick with it.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sometimes the early episodes are fun because contestants are so bad, but once they get to the quarter or semi-finals, I find it boring.

Patricia


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

I tried watching.  Turned off the third time Steven Tyler went "WAAAAAHHH!!!" That third time was like 2 minutes into the show.  

I think Steven Tyler on American Idol is going to go over about as well as New Coke.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't think I'm going to watch this season. Steven Tyler's mouth is really scary.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I totally agree! I am still not sold on the new judges, J-Lo needs to get stronger as a judge and Steven needs to remember he is a judge and not there to input his vocals with the contestants. Randy should be taking a stronger role as the "experienced" judge.


I agree with both of you!

Tonight's show was more entertaining than last night's. Tyler seems to have stopped singing (although I saw him mouthing lyrics, so maybe his singing along was cut). I'm going to continue watching, although I may lose interest along the way as the novelty wears off. I miss Simon, not because he was cruel, but because he was so often right.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

If it were Simon, Steve and J-Lo, AI would be watchable.

Without Simon, there's no one callous enough not to care what people think of him, and is just bluntly honest with the bad ones.

Sure, Simon softened a bit the last couple years, but he's still honest.

Simon WAS the show.

Now, X-Factor will BE the show...

Anyone watching is watching the final season of AI, unless Fox just gets stubborn about it and forces it through one more Simon-less season after this year. But make no mistake... AI is toast. (And this is just the final death-throes... hiring a stand-up comic to judge a music show last year began the slow death...


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I have not yet watched tonight, but I did watch last night. I was pleasantly surprised by Steven. He is a singer so I didn't mind his drumming to the contestants beat. JLo has to get a backbone. I don't want to have her continue saying "This is so hard ... wah wah wah". They ended up sending so terrible singers to Hollywood because Jennifer couldn't say no... she let that one girl beg and so "okay you can go" <-- I didn't like that, but the show was better than I expected without Simon.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> I don't want to have her continue saying "This is so hard ... wah wah wah".


You mean, she's exactly like Paula was all those seasons?

Hate to say it, but... I almost miss Kara DioGardi...


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

I watched every year until last year because I no longer have cable (or my beloved DVR). I have to agree...season 2 had every member of my household glued to the tube when it was on. Nothing has matched that intensity. For the record, I was not happy with the winner that season either. I always skip the first few weeks anyway because I despise watching the wannabes who can't carry a tune. 

Someone mentioned SYTYCD...I miss watching that soooo much! For the most part I don't miss TV, but I sure miss that show! They do such amazing routines and astound me with their talent.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Hate to say it, but... I almost miss Kara DioGardi...


Oh and I hate to hear that. Please take 2 aspirin, get a good night sleep and you will see things more clearly tomorrow.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well for me tonight was just a repeat of last night.  They put through a lot of so-so singers and praised them so highly that I spent most of the show thinking to myself that they must have been listening to someone other than who was on the TV.  There were a couple of standouts like the young man who sang in Spanish and the 15 yr old at the end, although I'm not sure he will have the stamina to last very long.  I was glad that Steven Tyler didn't belt out a scream as much tonight and J-Lo didn't slump and whine as much tonight.  I wish they would just get to the true contestants and not show all the howlers for weeks.  Someone previously mentioned the background stories and I wish they wouldn't do that at this point in the show, I don't think it is necessary.  Here's hoping that each show gets better.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Hippie2MARS said:


> I watched every year until last year because I no longer have cable (or my beloved DVR). I have to agree...season 2 had every member of my household glued to the tube when it was on. Nothing has matched that intensity. For the record, I was not happy with the winner that season either. I always skip the first few weeks anyway because I despise watching the wannabes who can't carry a tune.
> 
> Someone mentioned SYTYCD...I miss watching that soooo much! For the most part I don't miss TV, but I sure miss that show! They do such amazing routines and astound me with their talent.


Season 2 was where I started, but I have to disagree mildly. Having it come down to Reuben vs. Clay was boring for me...

I think the absolute best season was (I think) Season 4.

Why that season (if I'm remembering the correct season number)?

Because I think the competition was HUGE that year.

Your final three came down to Vonzell Solomon, Bo Bice and Carrie Underwood.

Vonzell was so competitive, Bo Bice made a mistake that, I think, cost him the title of American Idol...

In his second song, Bice performed "In A Dream" and did it completely a capella. It was a terrific, searing performance that reminded everyone just how strong his voice was all by itself.

The strength of that performance launched Bice past Vonzell, and if the final had been held that week, Bice would have been your Season 4 American Idol.

Bice did it because he suspected he might not get to the finals if he didn't.

However, having pulled the trigger on an a capella performance that week, he wasn't able to do that again in the finals. (Chose not to.... and if he had it would have been anticlimactic anyway.)

And with him performing three very standard songs, Carrie Underwood had an incredible finals week and, even though it was somewhat close, Underwood was clearly better than Bice in the finals and went on to win it all.

Of course, with five years of hindsight now, we can see that nothing ever came of Vonzell, Bice's impact has been minimal though he's working steadily, and Underwood has gone on to become arguably a bigger star than Kelly Clarkson (and with three less years since her win to pull it off).

Oh, and yeah, Underwood is my favorite Idol winner, bar none.

Sad thing is, I was BIG into karaoke that year and there was a young girl, about 22, who I ran into twice a week every weekend at karaoke who had an awesome voice... definitely better than Underwood's.

She and I and her parents talked about getting her to Idol auditions that summer, because she was awesome bringing her own flair to a lot of things, but especially Martina McBride songs like BROKEN WING and INDEPENDENCE DAY.

Well, guess what songs Underwood rode to an AI crown? Same songs.

*sigh*

If she'd listened to me, we might be talking about her instead of Carrie Underwood right now... but the fool she was dating was pressuring her to join his bar-band and sing Hank Williams tunes... wasted talent.

Oh well!  Carrie's benefited from that....


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Craig - I'm looking forward to X-Factor, too.  Any idea when it's set to begin?

As for last night in N'Orleans - I'm eager to see how Paris (the last contestant they showed, the one with the special needs daughter) does in Hollywood.  Good voice and very soul-full.  I hope she does well.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I think members of KB should be on the panel.    Brendan Carroll can be Simon.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Hey Craig - I'm looking forward to X-Factor, too. Any idea when it's set to begin?
> 
> As for last night in N'Orleans - I'm eager to see how Paris (the last contestant they showed, the one with the special needs daughter) does in Hollywood. Good voice and very soul-full. I hope she does well.


Last I heard is that X-Factor will be auditioning over the late spring/early summer with a Fall launch and a Christmas finale, with AI taking over the slot in January... if it doesn't tank this season. And frankly, I think that would be the best for all concerned...

(Sorry, maybe I just like nasty Brits... I'm a huge Gordon Ramsey fan as well... but Simon IS the show.)


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I watched the show last week, and at first, I thought both J-Lo and Tyler were too nice, but I could see them becoming a little more blunt by the second night, and I think they'll get tougher as the weeks fly by, along with their patience.

Randy seemed kind of benign compared to his co-judges' larger-than-life personalities; just hard to notice or pay much attention to.

I don't think either new judge will be a long-termer. They'll get bored and want to move onto other things after this season, I think. And I'm not sure that a long attention span is Tyler's strong suit anyway.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> ...And I'm not sure that a long attention span is Tyler's strong suit anyway...


Yeah, his commitment to Aerosmith was so fleeting. (1973-present; ~38 years)  LOL

I was surprised to find out he's 62 years old, looking that up, though... 

OTHERS:
Paul McCartney (6
Billy Joel (61)
Mick Jagger (67)
Ozzy Osbourne (62)
Ringo Starr (70)
Goldie Hawn (65)
Chevy Chase (67)
Betty White (89)
Dolly Parton (65)
Carrie Underwood (62)
Gene Simmons (61)
Steve Perry (62)
Rindy Ross (60) of Quarterflash fame
Donna Summer (62)
Bruce Springsteen (61)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Carrie Underwood actually turns 28 in March.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, Carrie Underwood (62)??    We should all look like that at 62!! lol

Actually I was wondering if you flip-flopped the numbers and then 4Katie cleared that up.  I'm not sure how that information relates to this thread but it was entertaining to read.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

4Katie said:


> Carrie Underwood actually turns 28 in March.


Yeah, that was just me being a bit snarky, trying to slip that one past everyone... LOL!

The rest of the ages are legit, though...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Last night I don't think the judges put through as many so-so singers as the past couple of weeks, however, they should stick to their gut feelings and not let the tears sway them (they sent at least 2 that shouldn't have been to Hollywood).  I will be glad when these preliminary's are over and they get to the actual competition.  At least the judges seemed to be settleing down a bit and getting into the swing of things.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm really enjoying the new judges.  It's a singing competition, and it's great they've got some singers in there now.  I miss Simon, but they're a huge improvement over Paula, Ellen, and that other woman.

Tyler has to stop ogling the twenty-somethings.  It's a bit creepy.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I miss Simon too.  You never knew what he would end up telling a contestant.  These judges are all polite (which is normally a good thing), and you pretty much know what they will say.


----------



## TCLuvs2read (Apr 5, 2009)

Sitting on couch now by logs with laptop on my lap waiting patiently for American Idol. I love the judges this season. Can't say that I miss Simon. Going to be a pleasant season to watch.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I was skeptical about the new judges, but I actually am enjoying them quite a bit.  I know Simon told the brutal honest truth, but I didn't enjoy watching him make people cry.  

I like Steven Tyler, creepy dirty old man and all.  I like his high energy, his love for music that he can't seem to keep contained, his sense of humor that makes me laugh, and most of all, his kindness.  The way he was with Chris Medina's fiancee just brought me to tears.  Lovin' Steven Tyler, oh yes.

Any predictions yet?  I think Scott Dangerfield is going to win it all!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

GreenThumb said:


> I like Steven Tyler, creepy dirty old man and all. I like his high energy, his love for music that he can't seem to keep contained, his sense of humor that makes me laugh, and most of all, his kindness.


I wasn't much of a Steven Tyler fan, but I've been pleasantly surprised too. I'm enjoying the show.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

GreenThumb said:


> Any predictions yet? I think Scott Dangerfield is going to win it all!


Not yet. Sometimes they fold under the pressure in Hollywood or seem to only have one song in their arsenal. Always interesting to see if they can rise to the occasion when they're stretched to their artistic (and mental) limits.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I'm really enjoying the new judges. It's a singing competition, and it's great they've got some singers in there now. I miss Simon, but they're a huge improvement over Paula, Ellen, and that other woman.


Agreed.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

When I heard Simon was leaving, I thought, "right, so much for that show."  But I watched the first few eps on a whim, and I have to say, I like Steven Tyler.  I also like that Randy seems a bit more jaded now (after ten years, he's gotta be!).  Not thrilled with Lopez just yet.  But they've seen some mighty talented folks.  I'll keep watching for now...


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Still not impressed with the new judge lineup.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I just fell in love with Steven Tyler after watching him with Chris Medina's fiancee.  What a genuinely kind man he is!  I do think that the trio is too soft and have let through too many so-so performers.  But, those will quickly be gone Hollywood week.  I have watched AI for years and even throughout all the changes, I enjoy seeing just how many talented people are out there.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes!  Agreed!  That was a very touching moment with Medina's fiancee.  I was really impressed with Tyler.  And, of course, him being from my neck of the woods was nice to see that genuine sentiment coming from him.  It should be very interesting to see how things get once we get to Hollywood week.  A lot of the people who they've sent through are going to fall pretty fast I think.  And the last girl they saw in Nashville was utterly amazing!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I like the judges even better last week, and I agree, Steen Tyler showed a lot of compassion with Media's fiancee. I suspect beneath the sleazy coolness, is a sensitive guy who clearly loves music. You've probably noticed that he often closes his eyes (even when women are singing) to listen.

Having said that, I've had enough of the auditions now and want to get onto Hollywood week. And if I see one contestant look shocked by the news that they have to stay up all night to prepare a group number, I'd want to kick him(her) out of the competition right there. This stunned look of amazement happens every year, but really, how can people truly compete if they haven't seen the show and paid attention to how its done?

Debra


----------

